# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Cần các bác tư vấn

## thanhvuong71

Gửi  các bác 
Nhà em ở Hà Nội có chút tài chính, với mong muốn đầu tư vào lĩnh vực quảng cáo thông qua việc mở một xưởng cắt khắc CNC . Hiện tại nhà em chưa có chút hiểu biết gì mong các bác tư vấn . Nếu có bác nào rảnh rỗi tham gia với nhà em thì hay quá . Mong nhận được nhiều tư vấn ( không nhận gạch nhé )

----------


## 007hanoi

> Gửi  các bác 
> Nhà em ở Hà Nội có chút tài chính, với mong muốn đầu tư vào lĩnh vực quảng cáo thông qua việc mở một xưởng cắt khắc CNC . Hiện tại nhà em chưa có chút hiểu biết gì mong các bác tư vấn . Nếu có bác nào rảnh rỗi tham gia với nhà em thì hay quá . Mong nhận được nhiều tư vấn ( không nhận gạch nhé )


bác phải cho thêm ít thông tin , nhà bác ở khu vực nào hà nội , liên lạc với bác như thế nào

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bác cứ dắt bọn em đi nhậu, tư vấn nhiệt tình lắm

----------

